# Which negative attribute is most looked down upon in today's society..?



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

And say why down below.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

*Disrespectfulness* - because people have thin skin, so they complicate relations to prevent emotional stress. This can get out of hand very easily and affect the person's outlook on something, an idea or a person.
*Dishonesty* - self explanatory
*Cowardliness* - people dont like awkward or unconfident people again, because of the unpleasantly awkward situations they create, its pretty much the same as weakness
*Laziness* - people dont like being let down or those they cant rely on
*Arrogance* - ah yes, they sure dont like what they percieve as arrogance, even if its just a different way of wording something. Thats the problem true arrogance is mixed up with percieved arrogance

Honorable mentions:
*Stupididty* -
*Suoerficiality*- look at how phones and computers ae being designed, look at how advertising works, how can you say that the world doesnt value stupidity/superficiality?


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I am gonna go with the safe answer of dishonesty. It just feels _right... _(in the most looked down on kind of way)

Plus, I just feel there a lots of childrens' stories that highlight being honest.


----------



## Topple (Jan 24, 2016)

Apathy/laziness/weakness.
Society has hard on for productivity and these things interefere the most.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

*Bad in America*
1. Laziness: Capitalism expects you to produce. If you don't produce or are poor it is because you're "lazy".
2. Weakness: Might is right in American society. Give an inch, people will walk all over you and take a mile.
3. Disrespectful: We can't all agree on everything, but respecting someone's privacy or ego is an important quality. Of course, if you're going to do it, don't be weak.
4. Stupidity/unimaginative: Celebrity worship means people are expected to bring something unique to the table. Being an idiot or unimaginative is how someone gets overlooked.

Greed, arrogance, superficiality, & ruthlessness are going to vary, depending upon whom you ask.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Laziness,disrespectfulness and apathy. With all the Feminism movements and the "politically correct" atmosphere that we are living, anything that sets these values back are obviously crucified by the masses. And laziness is a clear choice because after all, most of the world live under capitalism.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stupidity, Cowardliness, Weakness, and Dishonesty aka SJW heroic attributes....


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I said superficiality when I meant to say stupidity. I also said laziness. I definitely don't believe these are the worst things people can be, but I think they're looked down upon most. Between someone who's "stupid" and someone who's merciless, you bet your ass I'll avoid the merciless person the most.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

In today's modern society I'd say that the top three attributes that are looked down upon the most are greed, laziness, and mercilessness. Greed because of the fact that everyone not in the "1%" hates the 1% and wants them to pay their fair share. Laziness also involves people paying their fair share, but it is instead directed towards the poor and weak which is not something that I entirely agree with. Mercilessness is also highly condemned as the rule of law and justice is above all else, though sometimes when it comes to the "enemy" we can often forget that virtue of mercy. Even though these are the top three that are looked down upon in our society I personally hate greed, arrogance, and dishonesty the most.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

In the US, being industrious and a “leader” are held as really important, but I don’t think that means being unimaginative is held as bad, as that can actually be seen as less important than simply being a workaholic. 


The following violate this leader & workaholic ideal:
Laziness
Weakness
Cowardliness
Stupidity


Hatred is looked down on because people increasingly have an attitude that everything should be tolerated. 


Dishonesty is seen as pretty bad too. I think people will tolerate a lot if you’re honest about it, so much so that people think being honest absolves them of any other moral violation connected to a choice.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

By me: Mercilessness
By society: Dishonesty probably


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Cultural Irrelevance


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Apathy because all that negative attributes culminates to apathy.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Society most often looks down on laziness, apathy and disrespect. I have heard many people say things like if you don't work then you are a waste of space - incredibly harsh. It is encouraged very much that we help people in our community and provide a good service - an example in specific would be, medical doctors recommending people to lose weight, advising someone on career, or just small talk such as asking how someone is. In my society at least, humans seem to be very altruistic in a way. Therefore I can see why apathy would get a lot of dissaproval (think of recent threads on perCafe even - people disagree with someone's pov if it seems apathetic and negative). And last of all disrespect; we are all encouraged and told to use manners, like to welcome guests, be polite to customers - the list goes on. 

In my opinion; Arrogance and ruthlessness, alongside apathy and disrespect.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Greed-Many people want to tear down the capitalist fat-cats.

Ruthlessness-I chose this, because I'm starting to get the feel that people like to be more independent.

Superficiality-I mean who likes people that are only worried about the materialistic world? 

Stupidity-More people are turning against religion and other ideologies. SJW movements are being completely obliterated.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

How to piss most people off by triggering massive cognitive dissonances :

1- Nonchalance. People hate it because it suggests that their fights and fears are a joke, a self-fulfilling prophecy, which is generally the case.

2- Deviousness. The perpetual invisible yet manifest threat. You know it's right in front of you but you can't see it.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> How to piss most people off by triggering massive cognitive dissonances :
> 
> 1- Nonchalance. People hate it because it suggests that their fights and fears are a joke, a self-fulfilling prophecy, which is generally the case.
> 
> 2- Deviousness. The perpetual invisible yet manifest threat. You know it's right in front of you but you can't see it.


That is a really good point. But society is not really perceptive about these issues, they don't really see what is really the core of most matters, they only look at the surface of most problems, therefore these attitudes aren't really a "trigger" or a threat to society per se.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Aurus said:


> That is a really good point. But society is not really perceptive about these issues, they don't really see what is really the core of most matters, they only look at the surface of most problems, therefore these attitudes aren't really a "trigger" or a threat to society per se.


Quite the opposite, the overreaction to nonchalance and deviousness is more primitive, superficial (mostly based on physical attitude), less ideological, than laziness and dishonesty.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Quite the opposite, the overreaction to nonchalance and deviousness is more primitive, superficial (mostly based on physical attitude), less ideological, than laziness and dishonesty.


Exactly, but in my point of view is that it is way easier for the masses to see everything in cultural levels, not primitive levels. It's way easier to see and understand the world from our ethnic perception than an impartial/rational perception, therefore it's way more common to society to look down cultural negative attributes than primitive attributes.


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

i voted ruthlessness/mercilessness with 'bullying' in mind

my reasoning is, its the only thing society currently hates so much, people are willing to gang up and essentially become (bullies) to combat against.

its a self perpetuating cycle of itself.


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

*Stubbornness* - it's sexy. But annoys everyone else.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Stupidity mainly amongst young people.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*I think it's laziness. At least it is where I live. *


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd rather say "selfishness". Most of the negative qualities listed are looked down upon by others only when it is most convenient for their own interests. Weakness? People look down their nose at it, but love it in others because it means they can get their selfish way. Stubbornness is disliked because it's not compliant to selfish needs desires. As for disrespect, people only care when it's directed at their own self or circle. Don't expect them to speak out in your defense - they'll just rationalize it as weakness on your behalf. Selfishness itself acts as its own enemy in this case...a selfish person isn't giving another selfish person what _they_ want, after all.


----------

